# ASK: Known Issue, Software or Hardware?



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Okay, anyone else see this? Artifacts in the component video output, usually when watching SD content, or viewing menus. Really crummy performance via Component. Is this known? Should I try to get an exchange, or just return it?

Ver, 149, Output set to 1080i.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Need to know - what channel was that picture taken on? Does it happen on ALL SD channels, or just that one? Does it happen when viewing in 480i mode via svideo, composite, or RF coax? What is your display mode setting - 16x9, 4x3#1, 4x3#2? What is your aspect ratio setting? Do either of those 2 make any difference? How long are your component cables? What are they connected to? Have you checked to make sure they are well connected? Do you still see this problem after you reboot your 921? Have you done a "pull the power plug" reboot?

My gut reaction is a hardware problem that may require replacement, but let's rule out everything else first.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Channel - DIY, however, problem occurs on every channel. It also happens when I bring up the guide. Is not as apparent in HD, but still there.
Svid - Does not occur, Do not use Composite, or RF
Mode - 16x9
Cables - 30 feet, RG-6 Quad Shield, running into a Audio Authority Component Switcher. This is known good as the my Dish 6000 worked with out a hitch.
Soft Reboot (Power Button) - No Effect
Hard Reboot (Power Plug) - No Effect

It should be noted that the errors are extremely reproducible. Meaning, if I see an error, I can rewind and it error reproduces almost exactly.

So far I'm not impressed with the 921. But I agree, it's most likely hardware.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I just got off the phone with advanced support. Accord to them this is a known issue.

*He also said that the correction for this is going out TONIGHT. So new firmware is due!*


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I guess we'll see...


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

L180:

Issue was not fixed. Advanced Tech says this is a known issue. Can you confirm? They also said if L180 didn't fix it I'd have to wait until the May firmware before they'll consider this a hardware issue.

Okay, so here's another pic. Is this really a known issue?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Kagato, this is the first time I've heard of your problem. Just to rule everything out, is there a way you can directly connect your component cables to your display device? I know that it worked with your 6000, but we need to specifically rule out the component switcher.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

This looks similar to a problem I've been having with "jitter".

Does it only happen with "bright" pictures? In SD, does it happen more when using GrayBar? If so, can you stop it by switching from GrayBar to Normal?


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Okay, I've been through a lot of configuration and have tracked it down. The 921 (or at least my 921) has very weak component video. The signal is very glitchy when run through the audio authority switch. It's less glitchy when run through the Component switch of my Onkyo Reciever. 

If I were to compare this with two other HD Component devices. The JVC 30K DVHS, and the Dish 6000. I can cascade through both switches and have a perfect signal. 

So here's the question. Is this typical of the 921, or a specific problem with mine?


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

The component output levels are much darker than my 6000 or my sony dvd player so the synch signal voltages could be at a lower level as well which would causes the glitches you're seeing. It would be nice if we could adjust the component output levels on the 921 through a menu but it's possible the component output levels are set by the hardware. This is probably yet another hardware design flaw with the 921 that dish won't admit to.


----------

